# Who collects cure & remedy bottles?



## Harry Pristis (Aug 27, 2016)

Cure and remedy bottles -- that is, bottles with either of those two words embossed -- are abundant from the mid-1800s until the Pure Food & Drug Act of 1906 forced many brands off the market. 

Most diggers/collectors have some of these bottles on their shelf.  Some collectors specialize in these bottles.  Show us some of your bottles.  Here's one to start:



​


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm not a really a collector but I'll show one of mine. I know these aren't super rare but they're such cool bottles! Nice Warner's Safe Diabetes Cure with a good looking, crude safe. Enjoy!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2016)

Cure's pretty much everything:

Trojan Medicine Co. of Lyons, Michigan. History unknown. I found only a 1907 reference.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 28, 2016)

Glad to see some cures!  That* is *a good, strong strike on the Warner's bottle!

Let's see some more.  Here's an unlisted one from my shelf:
​


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Aug 30, 2016)

I just bought the fan, because I have the wooden box the medicine came in, see pics. 
Box is 6 1/2" long  X  2" wide  X 1 1/2" deep.
Thee was no bottle in the box so don't know if it was embossed or paper label, thanx, Doyle


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 30, 2016)

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> I just bought the fan, because I have the wooden box the medicine came in, see pics.
> Box is 6 1/2" long  X  2" wide  X 1 1/2" deep.
> Thee was no bottle in the box so don't know if it was embossed or paper label, thanx, Doyle



It's unlisted in Knapp's 2006 Guide.  Good luck finding the bottle . . . let us see it when you find one!

Here's another cure:
​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 2, 2016)

Cures and remedies . . . 


​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2016)

Harry Pristis said:


> Glad to see some cures!  That* is *a good, strong strike on the Warner's bottle!
> 
> Let's see some more.  Here's an unlisted one from my shelf:
> View attachment 174422​



Nice King's Ague Cure, pretty rare bird it is........Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 2, 2016)

I found that Ague Cure bottle many years ago while scuba-diving a river.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 5, 2016)

*Cures & Remedies*

Here's a fairly-common cure:
​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 5, 2016)

Ahh yes the ubiquitous Foleys K&L cure, in several sizes I might add. BUT one by Foley which is quite rare is the Clinic Kidney & bladder Cure of which I have an 8 inch amber example of............Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 5, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Ahh yes the ubiquitous Foleys K&L cure, in several sizes I might add. BUT one by Foley which is quite rare is the Clinic Kidney & bladder Cure of which I have an 8 inch amber example of............Andy



Prove it!  Show us an image, otherwise someone will think you just made it up.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 6, 2016)

Harry Pristis said:


> Prove it!  Show us an image, otherwise someone will think you just made it up.



Hows about I send you some pics of the bottle, my daughter can take pics with her phone and e-mail them to you and maybe you could post them here, as I am unable to post pics on here, what say you.......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 6, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Hows about I send you some pics of the bottle, my daughter can take pics with her phone and e-mail them to you and maybe you could post them here, as I am unable to post pics on here, what say you.......Andy



Yes, of course . . . and happy to do so.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 6, 2016)

*Cures & Remedies*

Here's another:

​


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd also love to see a picture or two Andy! I really like seeing these cure bottles. Unfortunately I'm rarely able to find any good ones to add to my collection, and the ones I do find are nearly always too expensive for me. They're awesome bottles!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful bottles!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 8, 2016)

*Cures & Remedies*

Here's a cure that is common, but less so with the labels:
  ​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 10, 2016)

*Cures & Remedies*

Here's another in a half-pint size:
​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2016)

Harry, I have not forgotten, just working on getting the pics together, there are a bunch. And it takes awhile to get pics that show the embossing well......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 13, 2016)

*Cures & Remedies*



andy volkerts said:


> Harry, I have not forgotten, just working on getting the pics together, there are a bunch. And it takes awhile to get pics that show the embossing well......Andy



How well I know the challenge of making good pix, Andy.

And now for something completely different . . . a remedy!

​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2016)

Harry, Cool Ackers!!! they come in a zillion shades of cobalt too.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok just adjusted the last of the pics, my daughter will send them to me when she gets to work, I have lousy cell service here in the boonies and her phone currently has no bars, its a real crapshoot here. Here is the list I will be sending you, in order! cobalt Wynkoops fever & ague cure, Only known example of a pontiled Limericks chill cure, Dr Kilmers lung cure/wlungs, cobalt Swifts syphilitic specific, Dr Geohegan's scrofula cure iron pontil,Rhodes fever & ague cure antidote to malaria, WynansBros. indian blood cure, Tamalon Catttarh cure & blood purifier, Bakers blood & liver cure Lookout Mountain med co, Warners safe rheumatic cure, Sparks Kidney & liver cure bust of man, Large size Warners Safe or animal cure, River Swamp chill & fever cure/w/alligator, Augusta Ga, Frog Pond chill & fever cure, and lastly the Foley cos Clinic Kidney Cure in amber. some of these rate in the top ten cures that are collected today. I am really happy for you to be able to post them for me, I will send them tomorrow.   my e-mail is   ravolkerts@Hotmail.com         send me yours and we will be on the way.  MANY THANKS......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 14, 2016)

Andy . . .
They sound like good bottles.  A bottle collector in California has to take precautions against quakes.  Maybe you'll feel even better protected when you have archived images of your desirable bottles.  Just send the images by PM here on the forum.  I'll be happy to try to post some from that long list.
--------Harry


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Harry. My daughter posted all the cure pics on myalbum in my profile. They have to be approved and then they will be viewable, I have no idea of what she did but the pics are great.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2016)

And yeah about the California thing with earthquakes, all my bottles are in cases or on window displays with front and back plexiglass covers, with museum paste on the bottoms, which is why I do not show pontils in my pics.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

clinic cure bottle from Foley & Co


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

Foley cure back side


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

And now a specific to go along with Harry's remedy. Swifts Syphlitic Specific In a hammered cobalt blue........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Foley cure back side View attachment 174999


for every 100 Foleys cure bottle in this size, you might find 1 Clinic cure, pretty rare indeed!.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Another top ten cure bottle, Cobalt, open pontiled,  Wynkoop & Co tonic mixture warranted to cure fever and ague. won at American Bottle Auctions this past year, and dug in Sacramento last year...........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

A top fifteen cure bottle, Mint,  Winan's bros Indian Cure for the blood, With embossed Indian warrior, smooth base, price one dollar, about 13 on the list.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Gonna stick my neck out, Here is a top ten list of cure bottles, arguably some cures are seen as higher on the list by some cure collectors as others, but this is fairly accurate and has some pretty darn rare and valuable cures listed,.....#1 Cobalt, mushroom lipped, Sure Cure for Malaria, last sold for around ten thousand dollars.........#2 Cobalt Bennets Magic Cure, the word ( magic) makes the difference, from Colorado and very rare, mine has damage......#3 Tamalon Cattarrh Cure & Blood purifier .........#4 Dr. Shermans Rupture Cure in Cobalt blue only one known, no sales price, my example is amber.......#5 Two tied for this placement or higher. Cobalt, Open Pontiled, Wynkoops Tonic mixture, Warranted to cure fever and ague, New York. My preference is 4th place. also the Cobalt, extremely rare Strubles Kidney cure, the Doctor behind this cure killed a man and the story makes the bottle. #6 Dr. A. E. Geohegan's cure for Scrofula, iron pontiled aqua.......#7 Big and littles sizes of the River Swamp Chill & Fever cure, embossed alligator and swamp on front, 8 " being the rarest size in amber........#8 Dr. Kilmer's cough cure & consumption oil specific in aqua........# 9 Sparks Kidney & Liver cure, bust of man, Warners shaped bottle, in amber........# 10 Bakers Vegetable Blood & Liver cure, spencer med co or Lookout Mountain med co Tennesee. This is arbitrarily the proper order for these cures, debatable allways......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for contributing, Andy.

Here's another remedy:


​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello harry. Nice remedy In amber is it?? This outfit also made a Nubian Tea with the planter guy on the front panel, in the same size and also a sample 31/2 inch size......Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, here was a "febro cure" from Egypt(?).

My parent accidentally threw it away a few years ago. 

Could never find anything on it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

Bear. Any English anywhere on the labels?? It doesnt seem to be listed anywhere that I can find...........Anfy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

Just checked on google, febro is another term for fibromyalgia and there is an Egyptian co Amoun Pharmaceuticals. that has an article on this disease, so at least we know what febro is. The article also states that in Egypt more woman then men suffer from it.......Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2016)

Two Lions Febro Cure.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 29, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Hello harry. Nice remedy In amber is it?? This outfit also made a Nubian Tea with the planter guy on the front panel, in the same size and also a sample 31/2 inch size......Andy



Nubian Tea?  Yes, I have one of those in sample size:


​


----------



## sandchip (Oct 2, 2016)

Great stuff, Andy.  I don't have a decent cure to speak of, but one of my top wants in any category would be the Dr. Wilcox's Fever & Ague Cure Albany. I figured humble Hannibal Jack would've posted his by now so I hope he doesn't mind my tooting his horn for him.  It's one thing to have one, but to dig one would be better than hitting the Powerball to me.


----------



## neatthings (Oct 2, 2016)

Heres one of mine


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2016)

sandchip said:


> Great stuff, Andy.  I don't have a decent cure to speak of, but one of my top wants in any category would be the Dr. Wilcox's Fever & Ague Cure Albany. I figured humble Hannibal Jack would've posted his by now so I hope he doesn't mind my tooting his horn for him.  It's one thing to have one, but to dig one would be better than hitting the Powerball to me.
> 
> View attachment 175364View attachment 175365


That Dr Wilcox is a GREAT  cure bottle and very rare............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice Alexanders, side embossed with Malaria cure also.............Andy


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 13, 2016)

Such great bottles everyone! Great thread Harry. Here's mine. Warner's Safe Rheumatic Remedy, a large one too.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice remedy! it also comes as a cure, Is yours 9 3/4 inches high??


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes it is Andy.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 30, 2017)

bump


----------

